# Anything happening in Alicante this weekend?



## madmuffy (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi everyone, 
I have now been in Madrid for almost 2 months (loving it!!) and have my second lot of visitors. We are headed down to the Torrevieja area this weekend for a few days since the kids have Monday off and I was wondeing if there is anything special going on?
Thanks Dawn


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

madmuffy said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have now been in Madrid for almost 2 months (loving it!!) and have my second lot of visitors. We are headed down to the Torrevieja area this weekend for a few days since the kids have Monday off and I was wondeing if there is anything special going on?
> Thanks Dawn


Today is a fiesta day too in the Valencian community (which includes Torre), so we get a really long weekend


I'm not in Torre so can't say for sure, but a quick google came up with nothing special happeneing there


nothing happens here, either - we just have to remember that the supermarkets are shut!


----------



## madmuffy (Dec 5, 2008)

The stores will be open on Saturday, right??


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

madmuffy said:


> The stores will be open on Saturday, right??


yes - should be business as usual - it is here


----------



## Expat_Family (Oct 1, 2009)

madmuffy said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have now been in Madrid for almost 2 months (loving it!!) and have my second lot of visitors. We are headed down to the Torrevieja area this weekend for a few days since the kids have Monday off and I was wondeing if there is anything special going on?
> Thanks Dawn


Here in El Campello (nearby Alicante town) right now there is the *Moros y Cristianos* fiesta. Monday 12th will be the most interesting day, which will start at 5 a.m. (yes, 5 A.m.!) when all people are going to have breakfast at the beach with ongoing very nice traditional activities. 
Check "Moros y Cristianos EL Campello" on youtube to see what happened last year, and if you do understand a bit of valenciano you can read the full program at www . festesdelcampello . es


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

If you check the online editions of the local rags Round Town News, Coastrider and Costa Blanca News you will see Torrevieja at its finest.


----------

